# shaving engine bay.



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

what suggestions can somebody provide me with,
i just dont know what would be best to use.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: shaving engine bay. (mk2jerm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jerm* »_what suggestions can somebody provide me with,
i just dont know what would be best to use.

best as far as what???
you need to gut the car, make sure the interior is removed on the firewall...and weld "plugs" cut from 16-19 gauge sheet to any hole you dont want...
if you have to ask...don't even attempt this


----------

